# This pic says it all...



## Rayna' (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my cousin (Joanne) & her fiance' (Ace). We were at the airport waiting for Ace to be deployed to Iraq.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 14, 2007)

I have seen this image of yours before and it truly is very touching.


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## hammerette (Feb 15, 2007)

Very touching indeed. It's one I just wanna keep looking at. So much in it.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 15, 2007)

> it truly is very touching


I agree, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 15, 2007)

hammerette said:


> Very touching indeed. It's one I just wanna keep looking at. So much in it.



Yes definitely, it's very nice and very touching.


----------



## PNA (Feb 15, 2007)

From a photographic point, it's an excellent portrayal of emotions......

Reality, why????!!!!


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 15, 2007)

Most things in photography can be done several different ways, and one should always strive to improve and gain more knowledge, but if you don't have the moment, you have nothing. ~ Julie Edwards


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 15, 2007)

Job well done!  You caught the moment.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 15, 2007)

What an incredibly moving photograph. It's truly worth a thousand words.


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks everyone! That was a really hard day for them & I took as many candids as I could.


----------



## Alison (Feb 16, 2007)

Beautifully captured.


----------



## fotophia (Feb 16, 2007)

wow! So much emotion and so well captured.


----------



## neea (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow. 
My eyes instantly teared up (not alot of pictures can do... even though I am an emotional wreck most of the time).
I can truly feel the pain she must be feeling. I know what it's like to fear losing someone.

You should enter this picture into a contest or something (if that's your thing. being family you may want to keep it private).

For me this defines the word 'photojournalism'.

Awesome Job!!!!
Very well done.


----------



## bnz506 (Feb 24, 2007)

Excellent.  Brings back a lot of memories from when I deployed to Iraq the sad part was unlike other units we were the first to deploy from Korea so no family members.


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 24, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> What an incredibly moving photograph. It's truly worth a thousand words.


 
I agree. This is beautiful.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 25, 2007)

neea said:


> Wow.
> My eyes instantly teared up



Mine too.  I agree about entering it into a contest, too.  It's very powerful.

24


----------



## djtyrrell (Feb 25, 2007)

Its one of those pics that makes me want to pick up the phone to my girlfriend and just say i love her.

Stu


----------



## _Becka_ (Feb 26, 2007)

Great shot, very emotional


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you very much.  I guess I wouldn't mind putting in a photo contest but where are those??  I've never been in one.  Thank you for your support.


----------



## neea (Mar 6, 2007)

djtyrrell said:


> Its one of those pics that makes me want to pick up the phone to my girlfriend and just say i love her.
> 
> Stu


aww. how cute!!!



Rayna' said:


> thank you very much.  I guess I wouldn't mind putting in a photo contest but where are those??  I've never been in one.  Thank you for your support.


You're very welcome. You got loads and loads of talent imo.
I don't know where you could submit this. All I know is that I'd make sure it was something looking for this particular subject matter. Some place that's really going to appreciate these.
My first thought is a calendar that's dedicated to soldiers and their families.

Around here we get STARS calendars (air ambulance) and the money from the calendars goes to them.

Or... start your own maybe. 
I'm sure there are different foundations or something that collect money to help support soldiers and their families. Contact them and see if they'd be interested in doing a calendar to raise more money and send a portfolio.

If people who've never experienced this can be so touched as to get teary eyed then it will certainly touch those who have. I think it'd be a great daily reminder for anyone to appreciate what you go.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 6, 2007)

OMG!  That  pic nearly brought me to tears!

Very touching!  Reminds me of each time I had to see one of my family members off and when my best friend of 26 years was deployed!  She is now home safe as are all my family members


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 6, 2007)

You should enter this into  the contest on http://www.popphoto.com/


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks everyone.  I know it's not technically perfect but I was trying to capture the moment.  Everytime Joanne sees this pic she cries.  She misses him so much!  We are planning their wedding for March 2008 so that helps her past the time.


----------

